# Apple Spice Wine tastes yummy



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

So i racked my apple spice wine yesterday - and drew a little sample. Man did it taste good. It has only been about 2 months - so i still have some clearing time - but this should be excellent come christmas time!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2010)

I liked both batches of spiced apple we made so far. I made an fpac to back sweeten to mine and brought the acid to about .7%. The apple taste is a bit more prominent which is what I was shooting for. I have the second batch of 15 bottles sitting on trhe shelf in the basement all sealed up in a box so I can't get to it. It will be good come fall. Right now it is about 4 months old.


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 23, 2010)

When you guys made your wines what did you use to start it ? Was it pressed apples or apple cider .


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2010)

I made one batch with crushed apples and the second batch with Apple Juice from giant eagle 100% juice not from concentrate.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

sounds fantastic, i LOVE apple wine!!! may need to grab that recipie offa ya!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuji and Gala apples, Cinnamon Sticks, and Cloves.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL hey im the new chick here i need more indepth instructions than that!!! LOL!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 3 gallons of apple wine again right now.
I used about 18lbs of apples cored, de-seeded cut crushed and boiled. 2 cans of 100% organic apple juice concentrate water. Added enough water and concentrate to get the SG up to 1.085.
Used EC1118. Yeast nutrient. and pectic enzyme. Apple will drop tons of sediment and take a while to clear. Cinnamon Sticks and cloves can be put into a straining bag.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Apple wine is awesome. I have a decent supply and still have 6 gallons in carboy from last year so wont be picking any this year.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 23, 2010)

wade...im sure i can help you out with that ...ummmm...problem?? LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

C'Mon down and help me then damn it and stop teasing me!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

Are we still talking about apple picking


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Ummmm..... yeh!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

I plan on doing a 6 gallon batch this year. One of the larger farm markets here will provide fresh squeezed Juice for about $3 a gallon if you provide the container. I'll probably pick up a bucket of that from them and then also enough apples to make a 3 gallon batch from scratch. This current batch I did not put ginger in it and you can definately taste the difference. 

The recipe I used was the Spiced Apple from Jack Kellers site and I created an fpac for the purpose of back sweetening to make it more "fruit forward". There apple tasted is prominent initially with the spices coming after that. I was very satisfied.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 24, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> LOL hey im the new chick here i need more indepth instructions than that!!! LOL!




I thought you just meant what type of apples i used .

Here ya go: 

View attachment Apple Spice Recipe - 1 gallon.doc


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 24, 2010)

YAY you rock!!! think ill make that this fall so itll be readynext fall...and since ive got so many others lined up before it!! jessh! 

thanks for the notes and recipie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 24, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> YAY you rock!!! think ill make that this fall so itll be readynext fall...and since ive got so many others lined up before it!! jessh!
> 
> thanks for the notes and recipie



Sure thing - one thing i read that i think helped - was putting the cloves in a tea bag and removing them after a few days. That will keep the cloves from over powering the smell.


----------



## xxplod (Jul 13, 2010)

sounde very interesting. i just need to bottle up some to make room ha ha


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

this sounds delicious. thanks for the recipe


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2010)

sure thing - i can't wait until it is done - it is only a few months old - and it smells awesome and tastes good too.

still have some clearing to do - should be ready by christmas.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe! One thing though - when did you add the spices? I didn't see this in the recipe. Thanks alot!!

Russ


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2010)

Russ Stewart said:


> Thanks for the recipe! One thing though - when did you add the spices? I didn't see this in the recipe. Thanks alot!!
> 
> Russ



ahh - i may have left that out - i added the cinnamon sticks and cloves during primary fermentation.

The cinnamon sticks i crushed up and added in for the duration of the primary fermentation.

I put the cloves in a tea bag - and removed them after 2 days.

I did that so the cloves would overcome the smell or the taste of the wine.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

do you think you would be able to use crab apples/or some crab apples with this recipe succesfully?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah - they might be a little more acidic/tart - so make sure you have the right test equipment to adjust.

Then again - you may want it a little more crisp - but not sure with a fruit wine.

I know the seyval and vidal wines i am making the acidity is a little higher - in the .70 - .90 range.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 13, 2010)

Racked the Apple Spice Wine again - SG = 1.018 Acid = .60. Readings are good, it smells like a baked apple pie with just a hint of alcohol to it. Taste was awesome, i was tempted to bottle, but refrained from it  

This is definitely gonna be a regular...


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 13, 2010)

The apple wines that we have made were 100% freshly pressed juice. Reading some of the recipes, I noticed some of you just chunking up the whole apple into the primaries. My question, Is there any benefit to having the peels in your must like grape skins do in grape wines.
In our mulled apple all of our spices go into bags and stay there through primary fermentation. We use the cinn,clove lots of mashed up ginger root and a couple of sliced oranges. Yes peel and all.
We generally make two batches at a time. One spiced and one not. It is interesting that regardless of the type of fruit, the one with ginger always clears much faster. Once on an Asian Pear batch, it cleared in almost half the time.Some interesting chemistry going on there.


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> do you think you would be able to use crab apples/or some crab apples with this recipe succesfully?



Rica, 

You should be able to use the crab apples, just check your acid.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> Rica,
> 
> You should be able to use the crab apples, just check your acid.



it just so happens that i checked a local farmers market today to see when their apples would be in...sept.-ish...it is VERY dry here. they do make a terrific apple cider. i've not read much on here about using cider as your base. has anyone tried that?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2010)

I make mead using fresh pressed apple cider which is called Cyser and I love it. I just bottled last years batch about 1 month ago and its already pretty good but you must lnow that mead usually takes some time to come around. Ive also made a nice spiced apple wine a few years ago from fresh pressed cider with raisins, cinnamon sticks and mulling spices and just drank the second to last bottle a few months ago and it was still pretty good but losing its pizazz.


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2010)

I have three apples trees in our yard, they don't all produce but I get enough for several apple pies andn 5 gallons of wine. I don't use water I press the apples and check the acid to see what I need to and add whatever amount of sugar to bring it up to 1.080. Last year I added cinnamon sticks for about 6 weeks. I tasted this wine last night and the cinnamon is just now coming forward with a fanastic apple flavor. Come October this stuff is going to be great


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> Come October this stuff is going to be great



sounds like you have timed this perfectly

i love this farms apple cider. they sell it fresh, in a cooler, in various size jugs. you can even buy it by the glass to sip while your shopping their market. are there any differences in using cider vs. apple juice?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> I have three apples trees in our yard, they don't all produce but I get enough for several apple pies andn 5 gallons of wine. I don't use water I press the apples and check the acid to see what I need to and add whatever amount of sugar to bring it up to 1.080. Last year I added cinnamon sticks for about 6 weeks. I tasted this wine last night and the cinnamon is just now coming forward with a fanastic apple flavor. Come October this stuff is going to be great



Yeah mine will be ready in november - i can't wait - preliminary results were great!!!


----------



## sirden1959 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Hey winemaker*

hey winemaker how about sharing your recipe, I want to make some apple spice wine here as well later this fall when those apples get nice and ripe


----------



## ewanfish (Aug 15, 2010)

Do i use Cooking apples or Eating apples for the wine or are the apples you are using a bit of both as i'm sure i wont be able to get the same type as you. I might try this one after my Ginger one i have going on just now but by the time i get home hopefully the Ginger wine should be ready to bottle.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 15, 2010)

sirden1959 said:


> hey winemaker how about sharing your recipe, I want to make some apple spice wine here as well later this fall when those apples get nice and ripe



Here ya go: 

View attachment Apple Spice Recipe - 1 gallon.doc


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 15, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> Do i use Cooking apples or Eating apples for the wine or are the apples you are using a bit of both as i'm sure i wont be able to get the same type as you. I might try this one after my Ginger one i have going on just now but by the time i get home hopefully the Ginger wine should be ready to bottle.



I use a 50/50 combo - Fuji/Gala.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use a 50/50 combo - Fuji/Gala.



got 4 gallons in the freezer tonight! gonna try luc's freezer extraction method. i am really excited about this one!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 15, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> got 4 gallons in the freezer tonight! gonna try luc's freezer extraction method. i am really excited about this one!



I hope that recipe works for you - it turned out awesome for me!!

I ended up crushing and then pressing the apples - since you are going to freeze them - you will have to let me know how it turns out - see if that has any bearing on the outcome..


----------



## ewanfish (Aug 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use a 50/50 combo - Fuji/Gala.



What type of apples are Fuji/Gala as i live in Scotland & on an island & most likely wont get them here but will try the recipe with what is in the shops, i would assume it is eating apples. Thanks & for the Recipe.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> What type of apples are Fuji/Gala as i live in Scotland & on an island & most likely wont get them here but will try the recipe with what is in the shops, i would assume it is eating apples. Thanks & for the Recipe.



fuji and gala both have a red and yellow skin...both are for eating, pies, etc. we have a prevalence of red and golden delicious here in west ky, but by what i've read, they are not the best for apple wines. like cherries, the more tart apples are supposed to be better for wine making.


----------



## ewanfish (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, thanks think ive seen some apples of that colour in the local shops, if there is only one other choice i might try Golden Delicious along with the red/green apples. 
Think i should be trying to sort out some more bottles before i start another batch as i have a Parsnip Wine & Ginger wine already on the go & only a couple of bottles to put it all in, i suppose i could suspend a bottle over my bed & drip feed my body as i sleep


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wine is clear - just adding fining agent - and it is super clear now!!!.

Should be ready to bottle in about a month.

It tastes wonderful!!!


----------

